

reddit would like to buy you a drink, san francisco - mqt
http://blog.reddit.com/2007/10/reddit-would-like-to-buy-you-drink-san.html

======
bdr
Events where I don't know anyone are usually horribly awkward. But what the
hell -- that's what the open bar's for! See you all there.

~~~
kn0thing
But we'll be wearing nametags! With our usernames on them!!

We all know each other on the Internet ;)

Besides, there'll be lots of beer. Problem solved.

